# biggest available aboreal frog



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hi i dont normally venture into the amphibian section but just wondering what is the largest aboreal frog ?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My Whites Tree Frog is quite large


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

does she ever go green?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

No she doesnt,the other 4 are always green:flrt:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

These were available from Frogsgalore

*Haiti Giant Island Treefrog (hyla vasta)*

Size 100-120mm adults

As mentioned Whites or maybe Cuban Tree Frogs?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

white lipped treefrog i've seen one at crystal palace reptiles a good5-6 years ago that was at leat 15cm long s-v probably more


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

and also if you threw a goliath frog into a tree- then for a very short period it's a treefrog so up to 2ft!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i think white lipped treefrogs are the largest commonly available treefrogs


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive had both white lipped treefrogs and Haiti giant treefrogs and got to say the white lipped were the biggest

picture of the white lipped which was 140mm nose to vent









picture of the giant treefrog which was 120mm nose to vent









both amazing both really big for a treefrog :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

There are a couple of species come in labled as Rhacophorus (Polypedates) dennysi, big older females of the larger of these species belonging to the dennysi group can attain 16cm.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

pollywog said:


> There are a couple of species come in labled as Rhacophorus (Polypedates) dennysi, big older females of the larger of these species belonging to the dennysi group can attain 16cm.


thats a good point this female dennysi grew to 120mm in the short time i had her, shes proberbly even bigger now


----------

